#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-15
<septox> .
<CLOTAIRE> bonjour à tous
<ongolaBoy> CLOTAIRE: bonjour
<CLOTAIRE> je me demandais deja si quelqu'un me lisait
<CLOTAIRE> Ongola, Alors comment vas tu?
<ongolaBoy> assez bien
<ongolaBoy> ceux que tu vois présent lisent de temps en temps
<CLOTAIRE> j'ai essayé de me connecter ces jours en vain!
<ongolaBoy> bah... déjà il faut savoir que se connecter depuis une interface web comme moyen n'est pas très stable
<ongolaBoy> c'est peut être le moyen le plus facile mais c'est le moins stable
<CLOTAIRE> pour l'instant c'est le seul moyen que je sais utiliser
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-16
<swiss-michel> hello
<chance-limbe> yes
<chance-limbe> any news
<chance-limbe> we must be quick because havy rain is coming and may be the light goes off
<swiss-michel> yes i come
<chance-limbe> you will reach here on thursday night breaking to friday or what
<swiss-michel> no dry season now?
<swiss-michel> yes
<chance-limbe> dry season but rain
<swiss-michel> you have the tcket in the mail
<chance-limbe> when are you coming
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> i will check now
<swiss-michel> i start thurday and i arrive friday in the night
<chance-limbe> because we may come with the bus
<chance-limbe> so the machanic will come and check firs
<chance-limbe> first
<swiss-michel> ok
<chance-limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> i thingk it will be ok
<swiss-michel> and you?
<swiss-michel> hello
<chance-limbe> yes
<chance-limbe> i am fine
<chance-limbe> and happy waiting to see you again
<chance-limbe> hello
<chance-limbe> helooooooo
<swiss-michel> hello
<chance-limbe> yes
<swiss-michel> too i am here
<chance-limbe> so what next
<chance-limbe> i just sent a mail to issa
<chance-limbe> because i call him before yesterday on phone as we agreed and he was not available
<swiss-michel> today i must go to lawyer, little things, and tomorow i go to a friend in geneva
<chance-limbe> he head my voice  of the ip
<swiss-michel> do you read the mails?
<chance-limbe> Lawyer for what?
<swiss-michel> i think every think is ok or not?
<chance-limbe> yes
<chance-limbe> Lawyer for what?
<chance-limbe> hello
<chance-limbe> quick and short
<swiss-michel> just to clear not important
<swiss-michel> uick and short yes
<chance-limbe> not important ok
<chance-limbe> so i hope you have your medicaments for maleria
<chance-limbe> you have more glasses too
<chance-limbe> last time your glasses were broken
<swiss-michel> i buy yesterday
<swiss-michel> for malaria i don't take atrtemisai are still there?
<chance-limbe> i hope you do not come with money on you
<swiss-michel> artemisia
<chance-limbe> because you come in the night
<swiss-michel> when you will be in airport?
<chance-limbe> to be secured you can sent it first or you keep it back then they can sent to you when you are here
<chance-limbe> we will live limbe10pm so by 12midnight we are there
<swiss-michel> ok i wait we wait...
<chance-limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> who come ?
<chance-limbe> mr colins driver, me and andreas
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> and the school is going ok?
<chance-limbe> yes
<chance-limbe> and for me
<chance-limbe> what is special
<swiss-michel> i see they make presence and journal...
<chance-limbe> yes
<chance-limbe> last time no light so there was no presence no journal
<swiss-michel> for you allways special or not?
<chance-limbe> so do you see tony , eric , rosina before you come
<swiss-michel> tony abut long time ago, rosina no
<swiss-michel> for rosina i was waiting ntil more lear whatt happen in the school
<swiss-michel> but now to late i made a mistake
<chance-limbe> for constance and majoli did you see them
<swiss-michel> yes but short, may be constance comes this year
<swiss-michel> not much contact
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> for flexcel what did they say
<swiss-michel> when i ma there we make a plan whaht we do
<swiss-michel> the man does no more work there and the other friend, he marry no much time...
<swiss-michel> ii think we try with china material
<chance-limbe> so now no more contract with flexcell or what
<swiss-michel> no
<swiss-michel> they are anyway to expensive
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> we will see
<swiss-michel> i know i have done as every time many mistakes
<chance-limbe> no
<swiss-michel> yes
<chance-limbe> you have work hard
<chance-limbe> so you can not do every thing
<swiss-michel> that why e make a plan
<chance-limbe> but i know if we are always together we will do better
<chance-limbe> or not
<swiss-michel> yes i like  to hear it
<chance-limbe> you said you wanted to put materials in the other container of alain
<swiss-michel> yesterdaay i meet the friend who want to make a reportage about mount cameeroon
<chance-limbe> have you done it or it is already late
<swiss-michel> one container is done i have put computers material inside on the 4. dec we go yaounde anyway, so i go to see
<chance-limbe> who is this friend, where is he, does he want to work with us
<swiss-michel> is a former journalist and make film ... i ma not sure he will come
<swiss-michel> may be
<chance-limbe> you just need to talk with him
<chance-limbe> has he evercome to cameroon
<chance-limbe> how does he want to do the reportage
<chance-limbe> for mount cameroon
<swiss-michel> we just recive a mail form emmanuel airport, read it there is a tel number
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> albena kella is speaking to you on gmail
<chance-limbe> hello
<chance-limbe> hellllooooooooooooo
<chance-limbe> busy or what?
<swiss-michel> hello i was reading and i make a mail in facebook
<chance-limbe> mail for what in facebook
<swiss-michel> something not very clear
<chance-limbe> what is it?
<swiss-michel> qu'il voudrait que je lui facilite les opérations à la douane comme la dernière fois, il n'a pas semblé qu'il en avait
<swiss-michel> not clear but i suppose it is ok
<chance-limbe> let us hope so
<chance-limbe> now alain and material i ask
<swiss-michel> do you have take the new tel number of emmanuel airport?
<chance-limbe> hellooo
<chance-limbe> yes
<swiss-michel> i send him a message just to confirm that i arrive and his help is always wlcome
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> but now give me this new number
<chance-limbe> all the numbers i see there are 77 78 73 41
<swiss-michel> 79 80 03 77
<swiss-michel> you see it in the mail
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> thanks
<chance-limbe> do you think i can call him or just on that day
<swiss-michel> i don't know, may be yes, just to greet him
<chance-limbe> ok
<chance-limbe> so i have to prepare now for the school
<swiss-michel> ok
<chance-limbe> bip me if you have any thing to say
<swiss-michel> ok
<chance-limbe> bye
<swiss-michel> i must prepare to go tooo
<swiss-michel> bye
<chance-limbe> ok
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<kobla> hi septox
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-17
<nizarus> ping septox
<septox> pong: nizarus
<nizarus> c'est nizarus de la communauté ubuntu Tunisie
<nizarus> je voulais avoir des nouvelles sur mon édito
<nizarus> j'ai pas eu de retour apart la confirmation de la réception
<nizarus> ping septox :)
<septox> yep
<septox> sorry j'etais en meeting la
<septox> .
<nizarus> désolé pour le dérangement
<nizarus> :/
<septox> oui on je vais te faire un mail ce soir apres integration ds le layout
<septox> mais deja (si possible) tu pourrais envoyer une image qui va aller avec l'edito
<septox> un screenshot, une photo
<nizarus> donc tout est bon dans le texte ?
<septox> quelque chose
<nizarus> ok
<septox> got the mail thanks
<nizarus> merci à vous
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-18
<clotaire> bonjour
<clotaire> bonsoir
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-14
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-15
<warrens> hi
<ongolaBoy> salut
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> juste pour info, on organisera une release à ngaoundéré le 3 décembre
<ongolaBoy> elle sera animée par les étudiants du club linux et logiciel libre de l'IUT
<ongolaBoy> le but principal sera : utilisation efficiente du miroir + installation 'propre' de apache,php,mysql
<ongolaBoy> sans les lampp,xampp et autre "méta" outils (que je n'aime pas du tout)
<ongolaBoy> bon, quand tout sera bien peaufiné, on fera une annonce formelle
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> pour ne pas avoir à me répéter :) http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/11/15/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: en mettant le lien, tu t'es implicitement répéter :D
<IzaneFG> en tous cas, c'est lu :)
<ongolaBoy> si tout se passe bien, au moins un samedi par mois et pendant 1h30, on fera des ateliers sur divers sujets
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-16
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: j'ai mis le programme sur le wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/OneiricReleaseParty
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> hi all
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<swell> .
<swell> bjr tt le monde
<ariabbas> merci bjr
<ariabbas> bye
<ariabbas> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-17
<septox> hi
<septox> content de voir warrens sur le irc
<warrens> on fait ce qu'on peut ;)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<septox> great
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> aïe :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: vraiment aie
<indy21> j'ai mal
<indy21> tt le monde m'a oublié
<ongolaBoy> non.. désolé. me concernant, je suis un peu en déphasage avec beaucoup de choses actuellement
<indy21> meme septox :((
<ongolaBoy> là au boulot par exemple, je viens de faire mon évaluation annuelle ce matin
<indy21> ongolaBoy: humm... les ways forts
<ongolaBoy> quel way fort ? c'est un processus standard en entreprise non ? ou bien ? :)
<ongolaBoy> bref, je fais de mon mieux...
<indy21> ok, du courage
<indy21> en tt cas je ferme le programme le soir
<indy21> je dois send ca demain :((
<ongolaBoy> bon, je vais faire un effort pour apporter une contribution supplémentaire ce soir
<indy21> ouééé :)
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-18
<ongolaBoy> warrens: salut. tu es au courrant que ton compte yahoo envoie des mails à tes contacts ?
<warrens> ouais, a ce rythme, je vais me faire lincher en route un jour :(
<warrens> ongolaBoy: ca t'a send que koi? ke tu as gagne les millions?
<ongolaBoy> et tu laisses faire ? ou bien c'est impossible à contrôler ?
<warrens> en effet, j'ai plusieurs de mes contacts qui se st deja pleind
 * ongolaBoy ne comprend pas comment on arrive à exploiter les comptes mails des autres. C'est arrivé comment ?
<warrens> je sais moi?
<ongolaBoy> dans le mail que 'tu' as envoyé, il est juste dit : I dit it!
<ongolaBoy> suivi d'un lien
<warrens> je suis dans la matrix from la :'(
<warrens> ouais, c'est tjrs la meme chose
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je te conseille de changer le mot de passe de ton compte et faire attention aux machines que tu utilises
<ongolaBoy> je me demande comment ça ne peut pas te déranger.Si ça m'arrivait, soit j'aurais arrêté d'utiliser ce compte, soit j'aurais trouvé 1 moyen pour arrêter cela ;)
<warrens> justement, je crois que je vais le supprimer
<warrens> je suis justemnt en train d'essayer de recuperer mes data
<ongolaBoy> tu as pu choper ça, si tu as déjà eu à cliquer sur un lien en provenance d'un mail que tu as reçu de la même façon
<ongolaBoy> 'tu crois..' , ' tu es en train...' ... ---> faut plutôt utiliser l'affirmative mon grand ;) sinon tu ne le feras jamais
<warrens> ongolaBoy: weh, toi ossi, :)
<warrens> bon ok, je supprime mon compte d'ici lundi. ca te vas? :D
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> warrens: si tu demandes mon avis, je te dirais que c'est quelque chose qui ne doit JAMAIS trainer, ces problèmes de sécurité
<ongolaBoy> pour moi, ça équivaut à avoir sa main qui est en train de prendre feu... <-- tu attendrais lundi pour enlever le feu ?
<warrens> lool
<ongolaBoy> bref, ça dépend de toi... je donnais juste mon avis
<warrens> ok, c'est gentil merci
<ongolaBoy> mais ce qui serait vraiment intéressant c'est de savoir comment c'est arrivé; parce que ça peut recommencer si toi ou tout ceux à qui c'est arrivé adoptent toujours les mêmes pratiques
 * warrens prends l'avis de ongolaBoy en compte
<ongolaBoy> moi je suspecte plusieurs choses: vous avez cliqué sur les liens, les postes utilisés contiennent des keyloggers,etc..
<warrens> je crois que j'ai du clique sur un lien malveillant
<warrens> ouais, ca doit etre ca
<warrens> ... sure et certain, c'est ca
<ariabbas> .?....
<warrens> ongolaBoy: dis, c'est risquer d'mporter mes contacts du compte infecte vers le nouvo compte?
<ongolaBoy> il ny a pas de risque à importer des contacts
<warrens> m:-Pd, meme pas ue possibilite de backup tes data
<ongolaBoy> je crois savoir qu'en dehors de ceux qui ont des comptes en yahoo.com tous les autres peuvent rapatrier leurs courriels gratuitement avec un client de messagerie
<ongolaBoy> bon.. faut encore savoir ce que tu entends par "backup" tes mails quand ce n'est pas toi qui contrôle le serveur physique où sont stockés ces messages
<tnjulius> salut
<ongolaBoy> 'lut ;)
<sidesoft> hi
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> ail ^_^
<tnjulius> j'ai vu les mails concernant la formation
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je viens de voir le mail
<indy21> j'ai vu nacerix aujourdhui
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy:  je ne suis pas dispo toute la semaine.
<indy21> tnjulius: yéééé. tu me laches
<indy21> il m'a di k'il sera dispo mercredi
<indy21> elSovo sera dispo mardi
<tnjulius> je disais à arnaud que je serais dispo le vendredi
<indy21> tnjulius: ouf
<indy21> tnjulius: je te send la doc sur oracle?
<ongolaBoy> ok.. idéalement comme expliqué dans mon dernier mail à ce sujet, il aurait fallu une seule personne en provenance de douala
<tnjulius> je l'ai déjà eu!
<ongolaBoy> je le disais surtout à cause des coûts du transport
<ongolaBoy> mais si vous pouvez vous arrangez entre vous; moi je n'y vois pas d'inconvénients
<tnjulius> indy21:  je ne vais pas leur faire une formation sur l'utilisation d'Oracle quand même :)
<indy21> tnjulius: non non. juste l'installation sous linux
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: Ok je vais voir avec brice! le plus disponible d'entre nous fera le voyage!
<ongolaBoy> et essayez de les orienter sur le salon IRC dès le début; histoire que ça devienne une bonne habitude
<ongolaBoy> on pourra les aider aussi ...de temps en temps
 * tnjulius pense que brice sera le plus dispo!
<indy21> ongolaBoy: la rémunération sera au cours de la formation (ou a la fin)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ils ne m'ont pas envoyer le profil des apprenants dc je suppose k'on peut leur faire une formation minimale par rapport aux modules proposés.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: à la fin de la formation. Ou du moins, quand l'un des formateurs ne reviendra plus
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je suppose ke le programme proposé peut etre validé?
<ongolaBoy> honnêtement, on peut le peaufiner mais je n'ai pas le temps d'y réfléchir. Donc tu peux l'adopter à mon avis
<indy21> ok
<ongolaBoy> à la rigueur, on pourra faire des précisions sur certains points après le premier jour de travail
 * indy21 pense que ongolaBoy veut le tuer a la tache
<indy21> tnjulius: je te programme finalement vendredi alors?
<tnjulius> Oui vendredi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ah bon ? et comment  ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je vois pas prkoi on doi encore modifier le programme en cours de formation
<indy21> ca risk pertuber les formateurs
<indy21> programme de passage : indy21 , elSovo, nacerix, indy21, tnjulius
<ongolaBoy> bon.. attends, alors.. je fais une révision tout de suite de ce programme :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je te send aussi ce ke j'ai modifié avec nacerix aujourdhui :D
<indy21> c'est ss entete hein!
<ongolaBoy> hum.. fallait l'intégrer dans le wiki ;)
<indy21> je viens a peine d'arriver au  bureau
<indy21> j'étai a isoc au hilton avec Izanefg.
<ongolaBoy> ok. j'attends de lire d'abord ce que vous avez fait
<indy21> mail sent
<ongolaBoy> j'espère que victor Ndonnang n'était pas trop débordé :)
<ongolaBoy> j'aurais quand même raté beaucoup de choses en 2011 comme activités :(
<indy21> ongolaBoy: assia
<ongolaBoy> mais bon, ce n'est pas de ma faute et ici à ngaoundéré, il y avait aussi beaucoup de choses à faire
<indy21> nous aussi on sera coe toi.:)
<ongolaBoy> ok, pour le programme mais il faut trouver un espace pour parler de la communauté ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> et leur montrer comment accéder au salon discussion
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on peut introduire ca ds le 1er point
<indy21> ils savent deja k'on existe
<indy21> ping septox.
<indy21> IzaneFG: depui la ?
<IzaneFG> indy21: j'ai faim hein :(
<indy21> IzaneFG: il fallait t'arreter chez charlie :)
<IzaneFG> :(
<indy21> indy21: moi meme ca me laisse
<indy21> bon je dois filer
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je sui la ds 1h
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> wiki mis à jour avec ton programme
<indy21> ongolaBoy: rien n'a ajouter?
<sidesoft> est ce ke le programme de la release de douala est deja fixé??
<tnjulius> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/OneiricReleaseParty
<sidesoft> en fait cè parceke ns à Geullic
<sidesoft> on souhaitè participé
<sidesoft> avec dè présentation
<ongolaBoy> si j'ai bonne mémoire tnjulius a proposé d'organisé une réunion ici tout à l'heure
<sidesoft> ok cè justement pr ca ke je sui la
<sidesoft> jespère just ke ma connexion ne va pas me laché
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: oui!
<sidesoft> ca begin à kel heure?
<tnjulius> 17h GMT
<ariabbas> ...
<sidesoft> ariabas : on parlè du programme de la release de douala
<ariabbas> sidesoft: oui c'est ce que j'ai constaté en lisant les logs de conversation$
<ariabbas> sidesoft: C'est cool les gars
<ariabbas> sidesoft: et surout du courage et maintener surtout votre engagement
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/11/18/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<indy21> kelk'un est dispo pr une conference IM sur yahoo la?
<ariabbas> A kel sujet ?
<indy21> pr la formation ubuntu
<indy21> le responsable me pose des kestion et je sui pas très dispo en ce moment
<tnjulius> indy21: suis dispo là! pour 20 min
<tnjulius> indy21: mais c'est mieux de lui donner le lien pour l'irc
<tnjulius> au moins çà restera enregistré dans les logs
 * ongolaBoy fais remarquer qu'il a mis à jour la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/FormationUbuntu
<ongolaBoy> indy21: tu lui donnes le lien pour le webchat, c'est mieux
<indy21> humm...j'ai encore un cours de irc a donné.
<tnjulius> indy21: on esseyera de ne pas trop l'effrayer :)
<ongolaBoy> bah.. bon.. s'il clique sur le lien c'est pas trop dur non ??? :)
<ongolaBoy> juste lui indiquer qu'on écrit _en bas_ de la fenêtre ^_^
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> ok, je bouge et reviens en webchat
<indy21> y a reunion ?
<tnjulius> indy21: il y'a réunion
<indy21> tnjulius: heu ca commence a kel heure?
<tnjulius> on peut commencer là
<tnjulius> ##Ordre du jour##
<tnjulius> Il est unique!
<tnjulius> Organisation de la release party du 26 Novembre
<indy21> ok
<tnjulius> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/OneiricReleaseParty
 * indy21 a une petite remark au niveau des activités.
<tnjulius> indy21: on t'écoute?
<indy21> c'est possible d'ajouter une activité un peu plus spécifik
<indy21> coe l'a fait ongolaboy.
<tnjulius> oui c'est généralement au niveau des ateliers
<tnjulius> Par habitude, on a eu a faire des présentations au début et des ateliers après
<tnjulius> sur la page du Wiki on constate que les ateliers n'ont pas encore été proposés!
<tnjulius> Warrens: as-tu rencontré M. Atangana de la FGI?
<indy21> pas encore
<indy21> le temps me mank et j'ai pas son contact
<tnjulius> indy21 = Warrens ? :)
 * Warrens n'a plus que cinq minutes devant lui
<Warrens> j'etais en libge avec lui tout a l'heure
<Warrens> et il m'a signifie qu'il attend le programme definitif de la release
 * indy21 dira franchement que rien n'a été établi
 * tnjulius pense qu'il manque les ateliers au niveau du programme
<Warrens> et que R.A.S
<tnjulius> Warrens: des propositions sur le programme?
<Warrens> cependant, on ne pourras pas compter sur lui pour la sono
<indy21> Warrens: stp, send moi alors son mail et son phone.
<indy21> Warrens: c'est pas le concert k'on organise
 * indy21 pense qu'on devrait finir l'ordre du jour
<Warrens> indy21: ouais, c'est sure
<indy21> tnjulius: pour les ateliers, je propose de parler des autres distributions de ubuntu et de leurs avantages
<indy21> xubuntu,lubuntu
<Warrens> en ce qui concerne le programme,
<tnjulius> indy21: cedricatangana@gmail.com , N°99 28 72 74
<Warrens> j'ai fait une breche sur le wiki
<Warrens> il y'a les gars de geullic qui tiennent a prendre part a l'event
<Warrens> ils ont send un pre-programme dans le groupe
<tnjulius> ils proposent: la présentation de Edubuntu
<Warrens> la reunion de ce dimanche devrait l'enterimer et on pourra balancer tout cas sur le wiki
<tnjulius> Solution Linux (Ubuntu) Portable ex: Framakey
<Warrens> tnjulius:  oui, entre autres
<Warrens> ouais, c'est ca
<tnjulius> et Présentation de quelques logiciels lLibres sur Ubuntu
<Warrens> en effet
<tnjulius> çà devrais entrer dans les ateliers
<Warrens> ouais, je crois
<tnjulius> ok
<tnjulius> d'autres ateliers à présenter?
<Warrens> bon, dans un premier temps, coe c'est sur le wiki, on devrait avoir une presentation de GNU/Linux
<Warrens> tnjulius: on attends encore
<tnjulius> [hors sujet] indy21 mon jour de formation à Ydé c'est quand?
<Warrens> ensuite, la presentation d'Ubuntu (Oneiric Ocelot)
<indy21> tnjulius: vendredi
<Warrens> je ne sais pas qui de toi ou de Sovo presentera l'un ou l'autre
<tnjulius> et samedi /me devra être sur Douala pour la release :)
<indy21> tnjulius: tu va seulemen ke te téléporter
<tnjulius> on vas s'accorder dessus avec Brice!
<Warrens> en ce qui me concerne, je pourrais presenter la Communaute
<indy21> tnjulius: ok. faites moi signe avant lundi 12h.
 * IzaneFG signale juste qu'il faut éviter de mettre les numéros de téléphone sur irc ;-)
<sidesoft> j'espere n'avoir pa beaucoup perduhiennn
<tnjulius> IzaneFG: c'est noté désolé! :)
<tnjulius> Bon je crois que c'est OK pour le programme qui sera à jour Lundi!
 * tnjulius pense que Warrens devra fixer une date limite pour les propositions d'ateliers à Lundi
<Warrens> sidesoft: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/11/18/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<tnjulius> Autres choses par rapport au programme?
<IzaneFG> tnjulius: où est la pause tchop :-?
 * Warrens demande a sidesoft de noter la date limite pour les propositions d'ateliers
<tnjulius> voilà IzaneFG viens de mentionner un point important :)
<IzaneFG> il faut prévoir au moins les beignets sucre et les tampico hein :D
<sidesoft> one moment please
 * tnjulius pense que les beignets et tampico sans en fait trop. pour plus de 100 étudiants?
<Warrens> IzaneFG: des biscuits collant sans sucre, ca te dis? ;-)
<tnjulius> Pour le programme c'est OK
<IzaneFG> bon ok, si beignets+tampico c'est flop, il y a les Parle-G de 25FCFA hein :)
<IzaneFG> ça fait 2500 :D
<tnjulius> IzaneFG: lol
<tnjulius> Bon pour les CDS, j'ai promis un paquet de 50 cds qu'il faudra graver
<tnjulius> qui peut s'en occuper?
<tnjulius> ping indy21 Warrens sidesoft IzaneFG ?
<IzaneFG> tnjulius: pas moi :(
<IzaneFG> je n'ai pas l'équipement approprié
 * indy21 pense k'avec IzaneFG ca va etre difficile d'amener ca a dla:)
<sidesoft> moi non +
<Warrens> tnjulius:  je pourrais le faire
<indy21> prkoi ne pas graver sur place?
<tnjulius> :) ok Warrens, bip moi demain pour que j'y pense s'il te plait
<indy21> c'est ce ke on a fait au sfd.
<Warrens> indy21: ce ne sera pas evident
<tnjulius> indy21: oui c'est une solution. mais il faudrait être sûr d'avoir des graveurs ce jour (on ne sais jamais)
<Warrens> s'il y'a effectivement du monde, on sera tres vite deborde
<tnjulius> Autres points:
<tnjulius> ## Les affiches ###
<IzaneFG> tnjulius:  ça permet aux gens de ne pas venir et partir juste après avoir eux le cd, pendant qu'ils attendent la gravure, on leur explique des choses >:)
<tnjulius> IzaneFG: justement à l'ISTDI on avait l'habitude de leur dire qu'à la fin il y'aura les cds :)
<Warrens> IzaneFG: on ne va pas leur donner les cd tout non plus
 * tnjulius pense comme il y'en a peu, çà pourrait faire l'objet d'un Quizz!
<sidesoft> mais faudra +sieurs graveur
<tnjulius> ## Affiches ##
<tnjulius> Il est claire qu'on ne pourra pas sortir les affiches à temps! donc comment communiquer pour la release?
<tnjulius> Les affiches serviront au moins pour la salle de la release!
<sidesoft> faudra dc du papier ciment
<sidesoft> grand format
<IzaneFG> sidesoft: :))
<IzaneFG> Papier ciment :))
<tnjulius> sidesoft: papier ciment ?
<tnjulius> sidesoft: expliques s'il te plait :)
<indy21> :))
<Warrens> sidesoft: ?!
<sidesoft> 1 peu coe ce qu'on a use au JPO à istdi l'an passé tu voi?
 * indy21 veut back avec les cotes entieres. 
<IzaneFG> tu prends le papier, tu buy un sac de ciment et tu mélanges non :-/
<sidesoft> en fait je vveu oparlé du papier gran format
<sidesoft> peu importe la couleur
<tnjulius> sidesoft: ok!
<tnjulius> combien d'exemplaire peut-on en faire?
<tnjulius> à votre avis?
 * Warrens qu'on pourra teindre du papier avec du ciment pour avoir la couleur desiree :)
 * tnjulius se demande si 4 exemplaire A3 suffiront!
<sidesoft> deja kel è la taille de la salle deja
<IzaneFG> 4 exemplaires = 4 sacs de ciment :p
<sidesoft> :)
<sidesoft> tnjulius:je pense ke cè peu
<tnjulius> Proposition ?
 * Warrens se deplace
<sidesoft> mm 6 prkoi pas
<sidesoft> au moins
<indy21> c'est tjrs pr la release la ?
 * IzaneFG les gars veulent faire les fondations de maison ici là :-s
<sidesoft> IzaneFG:  :)
<sidesoft> décision finale ????
<tnjulius> la moyenne de 4+6=5 :D
<sidesoft> ok
<sidesoft> next point
<tnjulius> il faudra se renseigner sur le prix des impressions, et confier cette tâche à quelqu'un
<sidesoft> impression A3 ou A4 ?
<tnjulius> A3
<sidesoft> couleur ou N/B
<tnjulius> Couleur :)
<sidesoft> ki se renseigne dc pc les impression?
 * tnjulius est à cour d'idées pour le prochain point :)
 * IzaneFG file à la maison et espère se reconnecter avant que tout le monde ne soit parti
<tnjulius> bon je prend cette tâche. Je vais me renseigner sur le prix!
<tnjulius> Jeudi date Limite pour les présentations!
 * indy21 doit aussi filer
<sidesoft> nous à Geullic on a des ateliers pr la release
<tnjulius> sidesoft: on en a déjà parler. Une fois que çà sera valider ce dimanche par votre communauté, on l'approuvera!
<sidesoft> ok
<tnjulius> sur ce, je pense qu'on c'est tout dit!
<sidesoft> ok
<sidesoft> la collation alors:)
<tnjulius> Il faudra juste remettre le programme Lundi à Atangana Cedric et s'assurer du bon déroulement de la release Samedi
<tnjulius> ## Collation ## :D
<tnjulius> ---> [ ] je vous laisse!
<sidesoft> moi de mm
 * indy21 has quit. Good week-end.
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-12
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je savais pas que ... S..Ra... de Vox... t'interessai
<ariabbas> :)
<sovo> bonjour a tous. j'ai un probleme : lorsque j'essaye d'envoyer un fichier par ssh (scp) j'ai le message "connection refused" et pourtant lorsque je fait une connexion ssh sur la machine j'ai pas de soucis. que faire ??
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: sans rancune ? non, pas vraiment
<ongolaBoy> d'ailleurs, est-ce que je regarde beaucoup la TV ?:)
<ongolaBoy> depuis que je suis à yaoundé, je recommence à regarder de temps à temps ce média
<ongolaBoy> sovo: «connection refused» ça signifie que c'est refusé. Soit l'utilisateur n'a pas le droit, soit le serveur SSH n'est pas lancé ou n'existe pas ...
<sovo> ongolaBoy:  heuuuu pk lorsque je fais un "ssh login@ip" ca passe sans soucis
<ongolaBoy> montre moi ce que tu tapes avec scp
<sovo> cp -v openerp-6.1-1.tar.gz universal@192.168.1.124:/home/universal/
<ongolaBoy> _cp_ ou _scp_ ?? :)
<ongolaBoy> regarde ce que tu m'as envoyé
<sovo> oups erreur de copie
<ongolaBoy> ok
<sovo> c bien scp
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que universal se connecte sans soucis sur l'ip en question via ssh ?
<sovo> oui
<ongolaBoy> si c'est le cas, tu pourrais simplifier ta commande comme ceci
<sovo> il se connecte sans soucis
<ongolaBoy> scp -v openerp-6.1-1.tar.gz universal@192.168.1.124:.
<ongolaBoy> donc tu confirmes que tu fais bien ssh universal@192.168.1.124 ?
<sovo> yep
<sovo> ha tien je viens de me rendre compte que le ssh sur universal@192.168.1.124 ne passe pas non plus. j'avais confondu de machine ;)
<ongolaBoy> voualaaa ...
<ongolaBoy> les ordinateurs ne sont pas «intelligents»; j'aime à le repéter.Ils ne font _que_ ce qu'on leur dit de faire :)
<sovo> ongolaBoy: je conclu donc : le ping passe mais pas le ssh
<ariabbas> LOL
<ongolaBoy> sovo: ssh ne passe peut être pas parce que le serveur ssh ne serait pas démarré ou n'est pas installé ou bien encore un parefeu en interdirait l'accès
<sovo> je viens de me rendre compte
<ariabbas> .
<sovo> je croyais que ctai installe, enfin on m'a dit que ca l'etait
<ongolaBoy> en passant, un truc que je trouve chouette avec scp c'est de pouvoir faire une copie d'une machine distante vers une autre machine distante
<ongolaBoy> scp moi@machine.1:monFichierAtransferer moi@machine.2:.
<ongolaBoy> où machine.1 et machine.2 ne sont pas ma propre machine ;)
<ariabbas> rsync also a good candidate
<ongolaBoy> oui, rsync va encore plus loin . Puisque pour ses tâches en réseau il se sert de ssh en dessous
<sovo> yes yes. c vrai que c chouette
<ongolaBoy> bref.. rsync c'est le summum :)
<ongolaBoy> surtout en matière de copie synchrone
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> yep
<indy21> kel difference y a t-il entre rsync et scp?
 * indy21 a oublié de dire bonjour. Bonjour!!!!!
<ongolaBoy> indy21: heu.. je te dirais de consulter les man ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais en gros rsync prend plus de paramètres en compte lors des transferts
<ongolaBoy> et a d'autres fonctionnalités en dehors des copies simples
<ongolaBoy> tu peux faire une copie incrémentielle par ex
 * indy21 est entrain de lire : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync
<indy21> ongolaBoy : c'est intéressant pour des backups.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je te dirais même que c'est l'outil de prédilection pour les backup
<ongolaBoy> soit avec des tâches en cron que tu exécutes
<ongolaBoy> soit avec des outils qui s'en servent comme : backuppc
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: quand tu repasses par ici tu me diras ce que te donne ,depuis le réseau de l'univ un 'dig ndere.cm.refer.org' stp
<ongolaBoy> je veux connaitre l'IP qu'il te fournira en réponse (champ A)
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> slt ongolaBoys
<saoungoumi> et slt à tous
<saoungoumi> comment créer une liste de diffusion?
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: 64 bytes from 41.67.236.9: icmp_req=1 ttl=62 time=1.36 ms
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: 64 bytes from 41.67.236.9: icmp_req=22 ttl=62 time=0.375 ms
<indy21> saoungoumi: tu peu utiliser google groupes pour ta liste de diffusion
<ariabbas> indy21: il parle d'une liste de diffusion dans son serveur mail à lui
<indy21> tu peu donc utiliser mailman pour le faire
<saoungoumi> merci, je suis juste ment sur mailman actuellement!
<ariabbas> saoungoumi: indy21 te propose --->  mailman
<ariabbas> *
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Not found ---> https://ndere.cm.refer.org/webmail
<saoungoumi> je lit la doc! http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mailman
<indy21> tu devrai aussi consulter ca : http://wiki.list.org/
<saoungoumi> ça tourne!
<indy21> saoungoumi: c'est une liste de diffusion en interne?
<saoungoumi> oui!
<saoungoumi> pour un service de l'université de Ngaoundéré (CDTIC)
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: salut
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je ne veux pas un _ping_ mais un _dig_ :)
<saoungoumi> slt ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je veux que tu me colles le resultat dans un pastebin
<ongolaBoy> rebonsoir rodrigue
<saoungoumi> tu avais un creu
<saoungoumi> :)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<saoungoumi> ari est rentré
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: content de voir que tu veuilles mettre sur pied la liste
<ongolaBoy> comme je le disais souvent, ça va bcp vous aider
<saoungoumi> :)
<ongolaBoy> mais il faudra d'abord l'utiliser avec des adresses uniquement internet
<ongolaBoy> uniquement *interne* je voulais dire
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> c'est le premier objectif
<ongolaBoy> en attendant que la réputation de vos IP reviennent un peu à  la normale
 * ongolaBoy s'absente quelques minutes
<saoungoumi> ;-)
<saoungoumi> :)
<ongolaBoy> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> je suis là de temps en temps
<saoungoumi> où vas-tu lol
<ongolaBoy> mailman est très bien
<ongolaBoy> en fait je rédige un formulaire à côté de ma machine mais je regarde de temps en temps l'écran
<saoungoumi> je suis entrain de tester sa mise en oeuvre!
<ongolaBoy> mailman peut paraitre complexe mais tu as d'autres outils comme _sympa_ par exemple
<ongolaBoy> mais je n'ai pas testé
<ongolaBoy> avec mailman, faut juste faire attention au couplage avec le serveur SMTP
<saoungoumi> SMTP8-)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-13
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> where is ongolaboy today ?
<ariabbas> ongolaboy this is for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354999/
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: tu as vu le paste ?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu l'as fait quand ?
<ariabbas> vers 10h
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu m'as vu connecté quand tu faisais ce paste ? :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354999/
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je pourrais consulter le log
<ariabbas> bèhhhhhhh
<ongolaBoy> merci de me l'avoir remis :)
<ariabbas> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/13/%23ubuntu-cm.txt
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: ok.. minette a corrigé ce que je lui avais demandé..
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: du moins sa a recommencer à passer
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: elle n a fait aucune action
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: heu.. en fait il était question qu'elle mette à jour une info dans la conf de son serveur DNS
<ongolaBoy> juste indiquer que pour tout ce qui est ndere.cm.(auf|refer).org il faut mettre dans un forwarder : 41.67.236.9 et non 41.202.211.19
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ok
<sovo> bonjour j'ai un pb. j'ai crypte mon home, et j'aimerais pouvoir executer un script, dans mon repertoire, sans le decrypter, sans me connecter a mon compte.
<sovo> est ce que c'est possible ?? si oui comment ??
<sovo> hi septox
<ongolaBoy> sovo: hum.. executer un script sans déchiffrer ... Je t'aurais presque dit de ne pas chiffrer ton home :D
<septox> .
<sovo> hummm ongolaBoy. pour des besoin de de securiter je dois crypter mon home
<sovo> mais en mm temps il faut que ce script (aka openerp, installe sur mon home) puisse s'executer dans mme que je ne me connecte
<septox> sovo: lol si je comprends bien tu veux lancer le script qui va decrypter ton home ? sans te connecter a ton home (quisqu'il est crypte)
<sovo> heuuu c bete mais c un peu ca
<septox> sovo: ah ok, mais dans ce cas mets le script hors de ton home par exple /srv/scripts
<sovo> ok
<septox> mais si tt le disques es crypte la c'est gaté koi
<sovo> j'ai mm fait mieux. je l'ai mis dans "/etc/init.d"
<sovo> la il se lance au demarage de l'os
<septox> ou bien si tu dois lancer le script chaque fois que la machine lance, tu peux aussi confectionner un cron-job
<sovo> s'execute et je peux avoir acces a OpenERP, sans que l'utilisateur ne se connecte
<sovo> ca c la. 1ere securite
<septox> coe je dis j'espere seulement que c'est pas tt le disque qui est crypte => la ca ne fonctionnera pas
<sovo> maintenant je voudrais palier au pb de LiveCD
<sovo> ainsi je voudrais crypyter tout le home. et seulement le home. le reste du disque est open
<sovo> le truc c que dans les lecture, il faut que l'utilisateur se connecter pour que son home soit decrypter
<sovo> hors, moi je veux que tt ceci se passe avant mm que le script ne se lance
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> le mot "crypter" est revenu plusieurs fois dans la conversation entre ongolaboy septox et sovo
<ariabbas> si je comprend le sens, vous devez parler de #chiffrer" en lieu et place de "crypter"  ---> cc:cryptographie
<ariabbas> .
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> je viens de lire ton mail la
<septox> ariabbas: en poste ?
<ariabbas> yep
<ariabbas> septox: oui
<ariabbas> suis là
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> septox: bon du moins
<ariabbas> qu'est ce que tu en penses ?
<septox> great
<septox> je vais te repondre d'ici la fin de la semaine : J'ai quelques questions que je vais t'envoye par mail
<ariabbas> ok
<septox> je file boe nuit
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-14
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je m'occuperais du board pour toi en fin de journée
<septox> ariabbas:
<septox> ariabbas: welcome to the ubuntu-cm board !
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: vous avez remis l'internet à l'amphi 150 ?
<ariabbas_> suivez la conférence batisé "TIC et nouvelles approches pour l'enseignement" . Elle se deroule à @univNdere sur twitter avec le htag #ICTconf
<ariabbas_> suivez la conférence batisé "TIC et nouvelles approches pour l'enseignement" . Elle se deroule à @univNdere sur twitter avec le htag #ICTconf
<ariabbas_> .
<ariabbas_> ding !!!
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-15
<ariabbas> .
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas : bonjour
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<pseudo> hey slt
<pseudo> ya pers ici?????
<septox> .
<septox> ekie c'est qui ca ? http://neokernel.link-hosting.net/styles/ ?
<septox> ubuntero de YDE ?
<IzaneFG> nessa j'ai aussi vu ça...
<IzaneFG> faut laisser
<IzaneFG> ne lui fait pas mal :))
<septox> et il mets le logo Ubuntu gros coe ca sur sa page ??ß
<septox> :D
<septox> messieurs les admins la
<septox> je pensais a un projet Ubuntu-cm avec des serveurs de temps couples a http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/africa
<IzaneFG> heu... sa part de logo Ubuntu là est où? je ne vois pas hein :-/
<septox> IzaneFG: http://neokernel.link-hosting.net/
<septox> http://neokernel.link-hosting.net/styles/default/gabari.css
<septox> http://neokernel.link-hosting.net/images/default/bg.png
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Est ce que roundcube accepte les authetification LDAP
<ariabbas> ?
<ariabbas> bon apparement ongolaBoy n est pas la je vais voir chez Monsieur "Google est mon ami"
<ariabbas> ou sur #roundcube
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: j'ai trouvé la solution
<ariabbas> roundcube
<ariabbas> RoundCube does zero authentication. All authentication chatter is done by Roundcube asking your IMAP server.
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: hum c'est grave ongolaBoy jusqu'a cette heure ?
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-16
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox1> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-17
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-18
<ariabbas> .
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> aie j ai oublie de mettre coe away
<ariabbas> sorry septox
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-11
<indy21> hi. bon fin d'aprèm et bonne soirée. :-)
<ongolaBoy> merci :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-12
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> 'jour :)
<indy21> ongolaboy : est-ce qu'avec rsync les fichiers qu'on veut déplacer héritent des droits du repertoire de destination?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: possible en fonction des options que tu définis et des systèmes de fichiers aux 2 endroits
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je veux déplacer des dossier mails d'un serveur dovecot vers un autre(cpanel inclus).
<ongolaBoy> indy21: un rsync -aPHS devrait te suffire
<ongolaBoy> si tu ne veux pas mapper les UID/GID par contre, il faut un rsync -aPHS --numeric-ids
<ongolaBoy> tu peux ne pas vouloir mapper les uid parce qu'entre les deux serveurs, les comptes n'auraient pas forcément les mêmes ID
<ongolaBoy> ce qui est compréhensigle
<ongolaBoy> compréhensible
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, rsync est «ton ami» .. tu peux tester sans craindre de supprimer l'origine ;) et c'est ainsi que moi aussi j'avais déplacé les courriels du bureau d'un vieux à serveur à un autre
<indy21> ongolaBoy: exactement. je teste.
<indy21> ongolaBoy: le DHL numérique. lol
 * indy21 lance la commande et fais un tr dehors.
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'est bon! je vais redefinir les UID/GID pr les fichiers déplacés.
<ongolaBoy> ok
 * indy21 s'est rendu compte qu'en déplaçant les dossiers des comptes mail. il faut encore créer le compte et le mot de passe associé.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: bien sur !! et ça peut être plus ou moins facile ou complexe en fonction des méthodes d'authentification de part et d'autre
<ongolaBoy> plus exactement il te faut définir où sont stockés les boites et comment on y accède (ici l'authentification)
<indy21> mysql, postgresql, etc...
<ongolaBoy> heu.. ce que tu cites là sont juste des endroits où on peut stocker ces infos
<ongolaBoy> à priori, il faudra faire des dumps des bd alors
<indy21> ongolaBoy: le client n'a pas fournir des dumps de bd pour les users dovecot.
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-13
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-14
<ongolaBoy> warrens: 'jour :)
<warrens> ongolaBoy: merci bjr
<warrens> et slt aussi a ariabbas
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> je fais un dig sur un sous-domaine en passant par 4.4.2.2 et 8.8.8.8. l'un me retourne une valeur et l'autre rien. (respectivement)
<indy21> la config dns est bonne. (j'ai 2 dns en cluster).
<ongolaBoy> indy21: peut être le temps de propagation des infos ...
 * indy21 vient de checker. 
<indy21> ongolaBoy : la config là était compliké...
<indy21> expiration : 3600000 / refresh : 86400
<indy21> config changée. on atten ke ça se propage ds la sauce. :-)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: en tout cas, lorsque tu changes bcp d'infos majeures, il faut descendre les TTL un peu avant cette échéance
<ongolaBoy> ça permet d'assurer assez rapidement la transition
<indy21> même après la nvl config applikée, je peux tjrs modifier le TTL ou bien il fau ke j'attende la fin des TTL actuels?
<ongolaBoy> non.. tu peux modifier à ta guise
<ongolaBoy> en sachant juste que les nouveaux réglages ne seront repris pas les autres serveurs qu'après le temps défini dans la précédente conf
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ok
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-15
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ........................................ :) ........................
<ariabbas> coe c est une histoire de point ...
<ariabbas> :D
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-10
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hello
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bjr
<ongolaBoy> tu peux trouver une box mtn ?
<ongolaBoy> pour samedi ?
<ongolaBoy> sinon je te donne de l'argent pour m'en acheter une
<indy21> ongolaBoy: oui. j'ai eu @Cyprien_T qui est prêt à nous donner une box mtn.
<ongolaBoy> ah ok.. tant mieux
<ongolaBoy> on aura nacer et septox à distance ^_^
 * indy21 a aperçu un mail parlant de skype. y'a webrtc non?
<ongolaBoy> il y a un vidéo projecteur à polytech
<ongolaBoy> oui .. on utilisera une solution libre .. je vais corriger mes propos plus tard
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je crois mais je préfère ne pas compter sur ça. il vaut mieux trouver nos propres ressources.
<ongolaBoy> bon.. ok ..:-\
<ongolaBoy> je vais donc juste recharger avec mon crédit la box de cyprien dans ce cas
 * indy21 fera un mail au responsable du groupe Google pour les ressources qu'on pourra demander. 
<ongolaBoy> ok
 * ongolaBoy retourne dans son travail :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: @Cyprien_T sera à Douala cette semaine. il pourra nous donner la box d'ici vendredi.
<ongolaBoy> ok.. il faut t'en assurer sinon on en achète une cette semaine
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ok. je vais demander un peu partout. je te confirme ça jeudi matin.
 * indy21 sera aussi à Douala jusqu'à vendredi. 
<indy21> ongolaBoy: le mieux c'est de trouver une connexion de secours en backup. autre que MTN.
<indy21> on ne sait jamais avec les opérateurs.
 * indy21 a oublié que thomaspokam est là. 
<indy21> thomaspokam: Bonjour. :-)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-12
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-13
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: désolé.. je ne suis pas souvent devant cette fenêtre :)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-14
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: de l'intérieur le miroir est accessible
<ongolaBoy> bonjour .. :)
<saoungoumi> hi
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: hi :)
<saoungoumi> c'est une joie de revenir par ici
<saoungoumi> après une semaine dans le noir
<saoungoumi> comment vas-tu
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy:
<ongolaBoy> ça va assez bien
<ongolaBoy> j'ai appris pour vos soucis
<ongolaBoy> c'est résolu ?
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: hello.. encore des soucis avec le miroir ?
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-15
<saoungoumi> slt à tous :)
<indy21> saoungoumi: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> indy21: http://paste.debian.net/131883/
<saoungoumi> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Africa
<saoungoumi> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<saoungoumi> ??
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> de nouveau disponible
<saoungoumi> qui décide qu'une  LoCoteams est approuvée ou non?
<saoungoumi> parces que la Ubuntu Cameroonian LoCo Team est a un status "non approuvé" sur "loco.ubuntu.com"
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: trop concentré ou en pause?
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: hum.. difficile de répondre à ta question
<ongolaBoy> il y  a un council qui se tient pour en décider
<ongolaBoy> notre problème actuellement est juste d'avoir une team disponible et variée
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> et organiser des activités de manière régulière
<ongolaBoy> et archiver tout ça
<ongolaBoy> c'est pour ça qu'on met sur le wiki .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> voici l' «application» qu'on devait soumettre à une époque https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/ApprovalApplicationDraft
<ongolaBoy> quand on pensait être prêt
<ongolaBoy> c'est ce genre de pages qu'on présente le jour où on pense devant le «jury»
<ongolaBoy> où on *passe* en non _pense_
<saoungoumi> je vois
<saoungoumi> il faudra donc attendre que nos activités soient plus important et qu'on ai plus membres pour la soumission du dossier?
<saoungoumi> ou alors il y a un échéancier ?
<saoungoumi> 201X ou 202Y
<ongolaBoy> en fait il ne faut pas tellement attendre ques les activités soient plus importantes à mon avis
<ongolaBoy> ce qui compte c'est d'avoir une poignée de personnes disposées à animer la communauté sur 2 ans au moins
<ongolaBoy> ubuntu-cm a un lourd passé d'activités depuis 2007
<ongolaBoy> mais avec très peu de personnes disposées
<saoungoumi> j'en suis conscient et informé
<saoungoumi> ydé, dla, Ndere et Bua sont des zones à fort taux d'utilisation de TIC
<saoungoumi> a cause de la présence des Universities
<saoungoumi> pardon universités
<saoungoumi> les pôles de recrutement de nouveaux membres doivent s'il ne sont pas déjà fait être crée dans ces zones
<saoungoumi> comme ça lorsqu'il ya un évèment, cela peut se faire en meme temps mais de façon décentralisé
<saoungoumi> diminuant ainsi les cout d'intervention des membres
<ongolaBoy> c'est une idée
<ongolaBoy> c'était en fait une idée il y a quelques années
<ongolaBoy> mais .. encore une fois la disponibilité des personnes devant aider à organiser dans les villes n'y était pas toujours
<ongolaBoy> pour moi .. je trouve qu'on devrait expliquer à la communauté ubuntu que notre locoteam évolue mais à sa façon
<ongolaBoy> et bien sur avoir un peu plus de personnes ressources
<ongolaBoy> c'est aussi important de continuer à archiver nos activités sur le wiki
<ongolaBoy> un jour ça permettra de bien valoriser ce qui a été fait
<saoungoumi> certes
<ongolaBoy> et d'aider aussi les uns et les autres même si les premières personnes ne sont plus là :)
<ongolaBoy> parce que concrètement ce qu'il faut c'est avoir des gens qui soient *motivés* pour participer
<saoungoumi> le terme motivé est important
<ongolaBoy> et vraiment en 7 années ... je ne sais pas comment convaincre les gens; chacun a sa manière de comprendre cet état d'esprit
<saoungoumi> la question pour moi c'est qu'est ce qui nous motives
<saoungoumi> le partage d'expérience peut être une astuce pour l'impulsion d'un motivation
<saoungoumi> d'une motivation
<ongolaBoy> l'envie d'apprendre en partageant
<ongolaBoy> de se constituer une expérience qu'on peut valoriser par la suite
<ongolaBoy> d'amener les gens à se sortir des prisons des logiciels propriétaires :)
<saoungoumi> "si je n'est pas un intérêt à faire partir d'une communauté, je ne peut pas me faire une raison d'y adhérer"
<saoungoumi> justement
<saoungoumi> lorsque quelqu'un décide de se mettre au libre, l'assitance humaine (expert) est ce qui manque le plus
<ongolaBoy> +1
 * ongolaBoy vient de terminer un passage à chaud de disques en RAID1 vers RAID5 : oufffffff :)
<saoungoumi> vraiment
<saoungoumi> tu avais au préalable fait un backup?
<saoungoumi> mes félicitation
<ongolaBoy> oui j'avais un backup
<ongolaBoy> je vais laisser une note dans le wiki de l'AUF
<saoungoumi> très bien
<ongolaBoy> rédaction terminée : https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/WillyManga/Notes/RAID1aRAID5
<saoungoumi> vu!
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-11
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> bjr ongolaBoy
#ubuntu-cm 2016-11-15
<Ch3ck_> Hi Folks!
#ubuntu-cm 2016-11-17
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ..
